# Undescended Testicles



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Hi all! 

George's testicles haven't descended yet. He's 17 weeks old today, and is scheduled for neutering on July 10th. 

What are the chances of them dropping by then? 

I'm beginning to wonder if he has any at all; I mean, he is sort of a mamma's boy. 

Anyhow, about how much extra have any of you been charged to neuter this way? 

Is he fertile this way? 

Should I wait till he's older or until they descend?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I would wait until 6 months, they will most likely descend by then.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would wait until at least 6 months old to neuter. If he's cryptorchid (testicles not descended) I'd wait up until 9 months of age. The procedure for cryptorchidism will require a neuter and an incision along side his penis. This will be where they go into the abdomen to locate and remove the testicles. It's a more invasive procedure, and more costly than a neuter. The cost depends on your area. Chances (my little boy) cost me $300. He had complications so the total cost was around $500/600. 

Normally if both testicles are retained, your pup is sterile. If one is retained, your pup is still fertile.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! 

I think I will put it off until he's older. As long as they're not descended, and he's sterile, I'm more comfortable putting it off. I can much better afford to spay my female than for a complicated procedure. 

I'm not totally comfortable with them exploring and retrieving them. He's not having any real male issues like marking or aggression, etc. Not that females can't be aggressive, but.... 

He's naturally dominant, and will occasionally growl at me and has a natural fear of strangers, but he's more aggressive than submissive with them. I know neutering will curb these things, but the little dogs like chi's tend to be more outspoken. I like that in them  

My point is, there's nothing that makes this urgent. It can wait a few more months.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My vet says to wait up to 18 months as some are late bloomers. Sonny was an uno (trying to put this as PC as possible) and it did not drop until 11 months. She checked him every other month from 6 months until the other dropped just to make sure nothing was stuck or no inflamation etc. She likes to wait up to 18 months as the procedure is harder on the pups and like stated before some are just late bloomers.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike had one that didn't come down, we waited till he was 7 months to have him nutered, but it still has not descended. But they had no problem getting it out and he was fine.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel also had one that did not descend. He was around 9 months old when he was neutered. They compared it to a spay, saying it was more detailed. I did not do a full blood panel, only the ones necessary for the surgery and his was $460. Which is not bad for the Boston area! lol. 

Are George's issues dominance or resource guarding? Angel has resource guarding issues. He has improved much over the years! Consistency is the key - even if it doesn't seem like you are getting through to him! Just like with kids, one day all of a sudden it will "click!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think I will put it off until he's older. As long as they're not descended, and he's sterile, I'm more comfortable putting it off. I can much better afford to spay my female than for a complicated procedure.
> 
> ...


Correct. If he's not experiencing any problems, there is no reason that you can't wait. 

My little tike was 18 months old when I had him neutered. He had one that descended, one that didn't. Two reasons we waited. One, to give the testicle time to come down, two they wanted him at least 3.5 lbs. 

After 18 months, if they haven't dropped you can safely assume they won't. I know of owners that have chosen not to have the cryptorchid surgery done at all. But they do run a slightly higher risk of certain cancers if it's not done. That doesn't mean they will get the cancer, it's just a risk. 

Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

It is super important that the retained testicle is removed. The reason testicles drop into the scrotum is because they need cooler temperatures than inside the abdominal or inguinal area. A retained testicle basically cooks inside the body and carries serious risks. Usually if the testicle is still retained at 1 year, it will not drop.
There is a BIG difference between an abdominal retained testicle or an inguinal one when it comes to surgery. An inguinal is very simple to remove unlike an abdominal. In the latter case, the vet literally has to go "fishing" for the retained testicle which requires a larger incision and is more similar to a spay. Inguinal testicles are much more likely to drop on their own, too, so be sure to ask your vet which one you're dealing with so you can gauge how long you should wait.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The reason they drop is because they need a cooler environment for fertility. That is correct. But the retained testicle or testicles do not "cook." 

They do however pose a higher risk for tumor growth and or testicular torsion. If the retained testicle is palpable then the incision will be made in that area to remove it. If it isn't palpable, then the incision is made along side of the penis to go into the abdomen to locate the testicle/s. Sometime the palpable testicles will move, and will still require the larger, more invasive abdominal incision. 

Many vets suggest waiting until 18 months just to be sure the testicles won't drop. But the chances of them dropping after 6 months is not likely. 

In Chance's case, his retained testicle was palpable, but moved and required further attempt to locate it. 

This condition is genetic. So in unilateral cryptorchidism, you don't want to take any chance in breeding. It can pass over to the pups. 

It is said to neuter by 4 years of age in cryptorchidism. Doing it sooner of course reduces the risks associated with the condition.


----------

